# Camping Card International



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all, 

After reading on this site about the advantages of the above card I am currently trying to get hold of one. From what I can find out on here and elsewhere on the net I will need to join one of the recognised camping clubs in order to obtain one. So which one is best? 

We do intend to use UK camp sites very occasionally but our main intention is touring Europe. Reading previous posts many people seem to prefer the CC&C over the CC but this seems to be because they prefer their UK facilities. There is also mention of The Motor Caravaners' Club. However I really don't think I NEED to be a member of any of these other than to get the card adding about £30 - £35 to the cost.

Are there any others that issue the CCI? I am not a member of the RAC or AA but have AA cover provided through Safeguard Insurance.

Any advice on the cheapest way to get CCI would be appreciated. Many thanks

Regards Paul


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

OK it looks like we will have to pay the £35 to join the CC&C just so we can pay an extra £4.50 or so, to get the CCI card. Well I suppose that's life. Someone did tell me that this motor homing lifestyle would be expensive!
Regards Paul


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think it' s difficult to get one unless you are a member or one of the clubs, but the RAC also sell them

rac CCI

but you have to be a member as well!
The AA don't sell them any more, but AA members can get them from the caravan club

aa CCI

if you are a member of either AA & RAC, this may be the best bet if you don't join CC or CCC :wink:


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Thankyou for that, but it is as I feared, we have full AA cover without being a member so don't want to join either them or RAC. Looks like CC&C will have a new member.
Regards Paul


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

No you dont have to be a member of the clubs, I got one by phoneing a travel company number given to me by a friend it is 0845 130 7701 I cannot remember the name of the company but I have a CCI card and am not a member of any of the clubs, The card cost me £4.50 I think it was and you need to renew it annually.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SaddleTramp beat me to it.

I'm also sure you don't have to belong to any club.

You may pay a couple of quid more for the card, but that's presumably not a problem.

I think the CC issue them to non-members. A phone call would find out for sure.

Cheers


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Saddle Tramp and Zebedee for the recent replies, a couple of weeks earlier could have saved me a few quid, but never mind we are now members of the CC&C. Not all lost though as we have already used one of their sites and plan to use another soon.
I will try to remember this for next year though in case we don't wish to renew our membership.
Thanks again
Regards Paul


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*CCI Card*

I have just telephoned the number given by Saddletramp, it was for Carefree Travel and they tell me they do not issue cards to non-members.

So unless you are a member of either the RAC, AA or one of the camping clubs you are unable to get this card........... unless anyone knows of another way..........please!!

Angie


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

*Discounts*

Just a questions on the discounts when using the card. Do you tell them you have a CCI card when you're booking, then they hike the tariff & reduce it for your discount or do you just show it when you pay?

Also do the discounts apply for Brits in Britain or is it just for Johnny Foreigner, likewise Frenchys in France etc?

Just curious really but I suppose you should get one - do you get one each or is it a joint one, I'm not too clear on this stuff :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Discounts*



Alfa_Scud said:


> Just a questions on the discounts when using the card. Do you tell them you have a CCI card when you're booking, then they hike the tariff & reduce it for your discount or do you just show it when you pay?
> 
> Also do the discounts apply for Brits in Britain or is it just for Johnny Foreigner, likewise Frenchys in France etc?
> 
> Just curious really but I suppose you should get one - do you get one each or is it a joint one, I'm not too clear on this stuff :?


don't know about booking, never done it overseas! I normally just show it & they use it as security instead of the passports, and then we get it back when we pay on leaving. Any discount should be allocated when checking in. Never had cause to use it in UK, but may be useful on independent sites. I believe foreign visitors can use it at C&CC sites to get the members rates (ie don't pay the non-member charge) - although I'm prepared to be shot down on that one...


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We were also wondering whether we needed a card each so we don't need to hand in our passports, or if one card covers us both. I get the impression we only need one. Is this right?

Happy travelling

Louise


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

weaver said:


> We were also wondering whether we needed a card each so we don't need to hand in our passports, or if one card covers us both. I get the impression we only need one. Is this right?
> 
> Happy travelling
> 
> Louise


Hi Louise,

Yes you only need one.

Do check on site prices before you produce the CCI.

Don


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks, Don! I knew that the CCI is used as a sort of insurance at campsites, but didn't know that you could also get reductions in price. 

Still - the campsite in Holland is already booked at the price quoted, and we are hoping to try using Aires and France Passion for the rest of our trip. We're new to motorhoming on the continent, but thanks to Motorhome forum, we are beginning to feel quite confident!

Happy travelling

Louise


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Scuse my ignorance everyone. We are members of both the CCC and the CC. Do we need to ask them for these cards or are they the same as our members card? If we have to apply, are we going to be to late to make use of them as we're off to France this weekend?
I thought I had done all the research....just goes to show  :roll: 
Thanks,


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Lbusdriver said:


> Scuse my ignorance everyone. We are members of both the CCC and the CC. Do we need to ask them for these cards or are they the same as our members card? If we have to apply, are we going to be to late to make use of them as we're off to France this weekend?
> I thought I had done all the research....just goes to show  :roll:
> Thanks,


Hi,

You will have to apply to one of the clubs for the CCI.

Don


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Don't forget the ACSI card will get you substantial site discounts at most times of the year [excluding high season] - for example at 'Camping International' outside Paris our friends [who didn't have an ACSI card] paid 24euro per night whereas we [with the card] paid only 14euro !
Well worth the cost . . see :-
http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/category.php?c_id=16


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh dear  Thanks Don.
All this so called dicounting on clubs and cards etc is proving to be rather complicated and costly for us so far. I have the ACSI book and card, membership of both of the big clubs, enough books to start my own library and i have been considering the camping cheques. When should I call it a day do you think?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Didn't know the CCI got you discounts in sites abroad. We had it with us last year in France & Spain and it seemed it was just like an i.d. card instead of using your passport.

What does get you discounts abroad and is well worth taking if you travel "out of season", is a Camping Card ACSI. This years book gets you discounts in 1332 campsites in 19 Eoropean countries.

You can get it from WWW.campingcard.com

The 2009 version is £10.50 and according to the 2008 book is available for delivery in December. There is also a c.d. rom you can load onto a laptop.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Lbusdriver said:


> Oh dear  Thanks Don.
> All this so called dicounting on clubs and cards etc is proving to be rather complicated and costly for us so far. I have the ACSI book and card, membership of both of the big clubs, enough books to start my own library and i have been considering the camping cheques. When should I call it a day do you think?


Hi,

IMO the ACSI card is a good buy, personally I would not bother with camping cheques.

I'm a member of the Caravan Club mainly for the ferry discount and I use one of their sites when visiting my aged parent.

For guide books I would suggest.

The Caravan Clubs "Caravan Europe" 1 & 2 the best site guide for Europe by far.

ACSI Camping Card

Bordatlas for Stellplatz in Germany/Austria and beyond.

France Passion.

All the Aires for the French aires.

We have them all except France passion.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Many thanks Don, as you have eased my mind. It appears we have all those books etc that are on your list, bar the France passion. We did not really want to roll up onto a farm full of chooks and geese etc with our 2 hunting dogs in tow and anyway, it can be very expensive by all reports, as you cannot be allowed drive away without buying and buying first?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have the CCI card and have used it a number of times on sites in Europe. When you go to book in just hand over the card along with any other you may have that could be of use, sometimes things are not displayed very well and you could find you are on an ASCI site without realising. 

I like the look of relief on many of their faces when you hand the CCI card over and they don't have to ask for all your details and try and understand my reply!! We have been given discounts for using it and twice have left it as insurance that we would go back to pay, mainly when we haven't been sure how many nights we wanted so just go back and pay when we want to leave. 

Mandy


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi we have the acsi card which is very good. But on our travels we have found they just photo copy your passport only once have we had to hand or passports over. But we go to Holland Denmark and might be Sweden on the 22nd and I think you need the CCI card there, I have been told you can get one a the campsite or is it best to sort it out before we go? Many Thanks Bob.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Last year we misplaced our CCI card in Switzerland. In Italy when we booked in at one site in Florence they took our passports, when visiting local museums we found that some were free or discounted if passports shown proved age to be over 65. We had to pay full price, not happy, will ensure all cards are kept safe in future.


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ha!  I have managed to order a CCI card through the caravan club who have been excellent and I should get it by Friday all being well. Tomorrow our solar screen will be delivered and so despite all the expence setting it up and the worry of getting it right, thanks to this forum it'll be France here we come for us!!!
Many thanks guys 8)


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: CCI Card*



an99uk said:


> I have just telephoned the number given by Saddletramp, it was for Carefree Travel and they tell me they do not issue cards to non-members.
> 
> So unless you are a member of either the RAC, AA or one of the camping clubs you are unable to get this card........... unless anyone knows of another way..........please!!
> 
> Angie


Hi, sorry about that I could have sworn it was that one that I actually got the card from, But I know I phoned one and got a card as I am not a member of a Club yet, although I am going to join, and I have had a card 3 times now, 1 a year. so had one for 3 year including this one.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi we got our CCI Card thanks to mandyandandy Pm we got it from the RAC downloaded the form faxed it to them, We paid £4.00 to get it fast it took two days so we are ready to go. Thanks Mandy for the info.

Regards Bob.
Bob does not actually know which day it is.... we got it the next day. And, I worked the fax machine! Jane


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My cci card is about 10 years out of date. Whenever i have produced it at reception i am just given a shrug of the shoulders.

What i have done is colour copy the last two pages of our passports, reduced them to credit card size and each member of the familly has an id card in their wallets or purses.
I have used this as id for hiring cars abroad .
Dave P


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi 

On some sites a discount will be given when producing your CCI, usually 10%, though you will have to pay seperatly for hook-up.

If the same site accepts the ACSI camping card, use that, as it includes hook-up and free use of the showers if they are token operated.

We have been away since mid April, and have stayed at sites found on the ACSI disc. Some of the ACSI listed sites that don't take the camping card, are cheaper than the 10, 12 or 14 euro. One in Antwerp was only 7.50 a night (Camping De Molen). Another in Zugspitze was doing a special, we were expecting to pay 28.50 a night, and they charged us 12.50.

Hope this helps...and makes sense...i'm tired :roll: 

Doug


----------

